# Geist nachzeichnen



## Howie (18. März 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte gerne diesen Geist nachzeichnen. Nun meine Frage : Wie fängt man die Geschichte am besten an ? Also wie würde man vorgehen ?







ich währe dankbar über mehrere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2004)

Also ich würde mal den Geist mit dem Pfad- oder Bezierwerkzeug nachzeichnen also die Außenlinie die würde ich dann mit Schwarz füllen und dann den Geist nochmals nachzeichnen nur halt eben den weißen Bereich und diesen über den schwarzen legen. Du kannst natürlich auch eine schwarze Linie zeichnen und diese dann weiß füllen nur erhälst du dann keinen Außenlinie mit unterschiedlicher Dicke.
Dann das Schild nachzeichnen, hinter den Geist legen und den Querbalken mit dem Messer zerschneiden und vor den Geist legen.
Hintergrund = schwarzes rechteckzeichnen und in den Hintergrund legen.

So ich hoffe mal das du damit was anfangen kannst!


----------



## Howie (18. März 2004)

Muss ich der Fläche auch eine Farbe zuweisen oder benutze ich nur die Kontur ?
Wenn ich ein Farbe der Fläche zuweiße füllt er mir alles nur nicht das was ich will.
Kannst du mir da auch noch ein Rat geben ?

Gruß
Howie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2004)

Welches Prog verwendest du?
Also ich ahbe das jetzt eigentlich so beschrieben das du nur mit Flächen arbeitest und natürlich wenn du willst diesen Flächen noch eine Konturfarbe zuweißen kannst.


----------



## Howie (18. März 2004)

Ich arbeite mit Illustrator CS. Wenn ich mit den Pfadwerkzeug zeichne macht er mir ja beim 2 Ankerpunkt eine Fläche. Leider bin ich noch nicht in der Lage diese Fläche zu steuern. Mal wird diese Fläche links des Pfades gesetzt mal rechts.
Kann ich es beeinflussen ? Wenn ja, wie ?

Gruß
Howie


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Howie _
> *Ich möchte gerne diesen Geist nachzeichnen*



@ hallo Leute,

*dieses lächerliche Etwas bezeichnet ihr als Geist ?* 

das kommt einer Beleidi.........g sehr, sehr nahe. :sad:   :sad:


----------



## Howie (18. März 2004)

Hallo
Habe ich irgendwas verpasst ?

Gruß
Howie


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Howie _
> *Hallo
> Habe ich irgendwas verpasst ?
> 
> ...



Die Antwort weis niemand außer dir. ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. März 2004)

@ gothic ghost

Noch nie was von den Ghostbustern gehört?
War eine der geilsten zeichentrickserien der 80iger, natürlich neben anderen!  
Und hilf doch bitte lieber bei dem Problem von Howie anstatt dich über irgendwelche Geschmacksvorstellungen von Geistern auszulassen!

Danke für deine Zeit und schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. März 2004)

@ Howie

wo diese Fläche gezeichnet wird hängt davon ab ob der nächste Ankerpunkt links oder rechts von dem ursprunglichen Ankerpunkt angeordnet ist.
Das dir gleich eine Fläche angezeigt wird kannst du ausschalten indem du als Flächenfarbe [None] zuweist, also keine Farbe!
Aber wenn du den Geist ganz nachgezichnet hast und somit den Pfad geschloßen hast ist stimmt deine Fläche doch wieder!

Meld dich einfach nochmal wenns noch Fragen gibt!


----------



## Howie (20. März 2004)

Hallo DirtyWorld

Erstmal Danke für die unterstützung, wusste wirklich nicht was ich jetzt davon halten sollte. Ich kenne eigentlich mehr nur die beiden Filme und die sind wirklich Spitze. Sie sind zwar alt, werden aber immer wieder gerne gesehen.
Nun zu meinen Problem. Beim zeichnen habe ich die Fläche ausgschaltet gehabt. Sobald ich sie wieder einschalte ist nur ein kreuz und quer an Flächen. Kann es daran liegen, weil ich den Pfad öffters abgesetzt habe ? Denn ich habe nicht einen, sondern viele Pfade ?

Gruß Howie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2004)

Kurz und knapp, JA!

Du must jetzt die Pfade einfach miteinander verbinden das machst du indem du bei dem Pfadwerkzeug einfach an den einen Ankerpunkt gehst dann bekommt das Icon einen kleinen Strich du drückst die Maustaste und gehst zu dem Ankerpunkt mit welchem du verbinden möchtest und drückst wieder die Maustaste, das Icon hatt nun ein zusätzlich ein Quadrat welches von einen Strich gekreuzt wird.
Ich verstehe nur nicht soganz warum du dei Pfade unterbrochen hast, aber auch egal.


----------



## Howie (20. März 2004)

Hallo DirtyWorld

Es war genau dieses Problem. Es waren einfach zu viele Pfade. Da ich noch ein Anfänger in diesen Bereich bin habe ich natürlich immer nur ein kleinen Abschnitt nach gezeichnet. Darum diese vielen Pfade. Durch deine Tip habe ich jetzt die Pfade zusammen gepfügt. Nun ist es so wie es sein sollte. 
Danke für deine Gedult.

Gruß Howie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2004)

Kein Problem dafür ist dieses Forum ja da!
Mir gehts wie dir im 3d Bereich und da helfen mir ja auch die Leute mit Gedult. 
Auserdem Ghostbusters läuft Samstag morgens auf Sat1 im Kinderprogramm, ist aber vielleicht inzwischen durch eine andere Zeichentrickserie ersetzt worden.
Steh zurzeit Samstags nicht früh genug auf  .


----------

